# Spawning bass question



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Please don't flame me....

It is okay, ethically, to fish spawning bass as long as you are C&R'ing? Yes, I'm serious. I just worry about possible damage to future generations. If this isn't an issue....sweeeeet, I'm all over 'em!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I believe that "ethics" are relative.Guys bed fishing in tournaments, which involves taking fish to be weighed in...i don't believe that C&R at the boat an issue. 

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I bet any tourney guy will weigh them in 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Follow your beliefs based on personal choice. It's not somebody else's place to tell you what is ethical or not. No one truly knows if it will hurt the populations or not. I'm sure it would depend on the body of water your fishing. Science says it won't hurt the overall population. The theory being if you open one nest to predators, it will take them away from another. There are so many eggs in each bed, and a lake will only support so many fish. Theoretically if half the beds get raided, the other half will have twice the survivors. People have been catching fish off of beds for centuries whether intentional or not and bass populations are as strong and balanced as ever. But ultimately it's personal choice, and i'd never bash anyone for their legal choice.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, I just wanted to hear what others thought. I won't be so squeamish in the (near) future lol!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I personally do not try to target bedding bass on purpose...but you can't avoid it 100% of the time if you fish shallow that time of year.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Follow your beliefs based on personal choice. It's not somebody else's place to tell you what is ethical or not. No one truly knows if it will hurt the populations or not. I'm sure it would depend on the body of water your fishing. Science says it won't hurt the overall population. The theory being if you open one nest to predators, it will take them away from another. There are so many eggs in each bed, and a lake will only support so many fish. Theoretically if half the beds get raided, the other half will have twice the survivors. People have been catching fish off of beds for centuries whether intentional or not and bass populations are as strong and balanced as ever. But ultimately it's personal choice, and i'd never bash anyone for their legal choice.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


great reply dunno what else could be said


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't like bed fishing (because they are hard to catch), its a lot harder than most people think. Its hard to pass up a big one if you see it. Still there is no gaurentee you can catch it. I agree with bad bub. In a small pond situation, i think its best to leave them alone especially if their your pets. Most water i fish in the spring is dirty and tough to see them anyway.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> Follow your beliefs based on personal choice. It's not somebody else's place to tell you what is ethical or not. No one truly knows if it will hurt the populations or not. I'm sure it would depend on the body of water your fishing. Science says it won't hurt the overall population. The theory being if you open one nest to predators, it will take them away from another. There are so many eggs in each bed, and a lake will only support so many fish. Theoretically if half the beds get raided, the other half will have twice the survivors. People have been catching fish off of beds for centuries whether intentional or not and bass populations are as strong and balanced as ever. But ultimately it's personal choice, and i'd never bash anyone for their legal choice.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


100% on the money. tournaments as well been going on for 40+ years and there doesnt seem to be a problem...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

So now i'll let you know, sight fishing is one of my favorite ways to fish. It's so stealthy, and cat and mouse. The limited time we have to do it adds to the excitement. Like I said previously, I believe it does not (for the most part) hurt the population.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've only had a couple bass on beds that I could not get to hit anything. And they haunt my dreams lol.....just get them in and make sure they are back in the water ASAP.... Those spawning fish are the future, and if you are keeping spawning bass(to eat) then you are a scumbag......just my 2¢

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

What's ethical,and what's legal are two different things.Do I have a problem with guys fishing for bass on beds? Nope,if I'm fishing in a tournament,I do it myself,and like others have already said,I don't believe it hurts the overall population one bit.Do I feel that guys that catch bass off their beds and keep them for the table are "scumbags"? Again nope,if they catch them in a legal manner,and stay within the limit,it's all good by me.If catching spawning bass is against your personal beliefs,simply don't do it then-easy as that.If the state thought that there was a problem with this,without question they would close the spawning season down just like they did on Lake Erie for bass.This is just one of many topics on this website that fall under the category-"To each his own".


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

WOnt hurt at all with c&r. Good luck at it though. idk how those pros do it. i have tried and failed bad..lol


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I've only had a couple bass on beds that I could not get to hit anything. And they haunt my dreams lol.....just get them in and make sure they are back in the water ASAP.... Those spawning fish are the future, and if you are keeping spawning bass(to eat) then you are a scumbag......just my 2¢
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


+ a million 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I have tried it once. I bounced a lizard right at a bed and it slammed it. Was fun but had a lil bit of nagging guilt after that because of the bed.

But right now I am doing zero fishing due to a separated shoulder... sucks!


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is another thought on the issue as far as tournament fishing.
If those egg filled females are released at the weigh in site, they should still release those eggs somewhere in the water I would think.
It might not be on the bed she was on but you would think out of what? 100,000 eggs that she dropped...some will survive.


----------

